# Anyone dealt with www.purepeptidesuk.com ?



## F2004 (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm just about ready to order, pretty set on GRHP2 + CJC-1295 w/o DAC

Anyone bought from this site ? Any good?


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm considering ordering some soon, it's between these and peptidesuk


----------



## F2004 (Apr 11, 2013)

The site seems more 'professional' but we shouldn't judge a book by its cover.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Have had their ghrp2 and ditched it as it wouldn't disolve properly and then turned milky

Reported this to them and got some bs excuse that this is normal blah blah oxidisation blah and wouldn't affect potency

As this was my first time using peptides I was ****ed off

I have ordered same from drs labs and had no problems

These are he only 2 suppliers I have used


----------



## F2004 (Apr 11, 2013)

Craigyboy said:


> Have had their ghrp2 and ditched it as it wouldn't disolve properly and then turned milky
> 
> Reported this to them and got some bs excuse that this is normal blah blah oxidisation blah and wouldn't affect potency
> 
> ...


Cheers for the info, I may go with DRS labs then!

Also when you say it wouldn't dissolve, do you mean when you added the bac water?


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Was going to try them myself until @valleygater told me he felt no difference between them as what I currently use now, peptidesuk. So stuck with the cheaper one. Haven't tried DRS myself, although might try some of their HCG soon.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Yes with bac water, it dissolved but left white cotton wool looking clumps then went milky white after just 2 days in the fridge


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

I believe that @Pscarb will be soon conducting tests of a few uk peptide suppliers and the above mentioned

is one of them. This should shed some light on matters as he is very knowledgeable on the subject through

personal exsperience......


----------



## G_Gee (Mar 2, 2013)

To be honest I've got some GHRP2 from SRC that took a while to dissolve and is a tad milky. Seems to be still doing the trick. There's a little note about it on SRC's website under FAQ's reconstitution.


----------



## bigt185 (Jul 16, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> Have had their ghrp2 and ditched it as it wouldn't disolve properly and then turned milky
> 
> Reported this to them and got some bs excuse that this is normal blah blah oxidisation blah and wouldn't affect potency
> 
> ...


The information you was given was not a 'bs excuse'. No disrespect indeded but you're evidently uneducated about peptides so please dont take this out on a reputable store that does everything it can to provide customers with the best products and the best customer service. You had A grade product right under your nose and you didnt even know it.



G_Gee said:


> To be honest I've got some GHRP2 from SRC that took a while to dissolve and is a tad milky. Seems to be still doing the trick. There's a little note about it on SRC's website under FAQ's reconstitution.


For example SRC (and Tom) is rated as one of the best peptide suppliers online worldwide and I have seen multiple times on forums people stating their GHRP2 has trouble dissolving and sometimes going slightly milky. It is not an issue and will not affect the peptide or its potency, undisolved particles are mostly filler and not the peptide itself.

Pure Peptides UK is a young company launching only late last year, it takes time to build a rep, but it will come soon enough that is for sure. I hope people on this forum can give them a chance and give it the rep it deserves.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

bigt185 said:


> The information you was given was not a 'bs excuse'. No disrespect indeded but you're evidently uneducated about peptides so please dont take this out on a reputable store that does everything it can to provide customers with the best products and the best customer service. You had A grade product right under your nose and you didnt even know it.
> 
> .


Listen buddy, put your sales rep hat in the bin before getting on your high horse.

The ghrp2 I had was guff, peps should not be bunged with fillers either and let me put it this way so you understand

You have an expensive car do you put milky oil in it? So I ain't putting milky solution in my body

Peptides should dissolve completely, should not be bulked up with 'fillers', and should definitely not turn milky white!

I am not nor have ever said "do not buy from pure peptides uk" I have gave an informed personal experience

And yes you are correct it was my first time using peps, doesn't mean I haven't bothered to learn a little first.

And seeing as you are evidently the all seeing oracle on peptides why don't you enlighten the unwashed, as to the long term effects in humans (seeing as they are not intended for human use)

I will remember to consult @bigt185 before I pass comment on anything peptides

FYI best customer service from one successful business owner, would have been to allow me to return said product and offer a replacement

No disrespect intended of course


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

bigt185 said:


> For example SRC (and Tom) is rated as one of the best peptide suppliers online worldwide and I have seen multiple times on forums people stating their GHRP2 has trouble dissolving and sometimes going slightly milky. It is not an issue and will not affect the peptide or its potency, undisolved particles are mostly filler and not the peptide itself.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Links to said posts of src and toms as I am pretty sure there ain't many, if any at all or is this another sales rep comment to big up your own product by comparing it to the 2 best peptides available at the moment? :whistling:


----------



## bigt185 (Jul 16, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> Listen buddy, put your sales rep hat in the bin before getting on your high horse.
> 
> The ghrp2 I had was guff, peps should not be bunged with fillers either and let me put it this way so you understand
> 
> ...


Ok well you're obviously very bothered by the situation which I'm sorry for. What I've said to you is the truth and you've dismissed everything as innacurate. Your entitiled to your optinion so its best just left at that. If you asked for a refund/replacement at the time then you would of got one when in fact you didnt even reply to the last email giving your optinion that it was 'bs' excuse of a response.

Regarding SRC or Tom, send them an email saying that you bought GHRP2 and it has not dissolved completely and you'll see what they say.

I really hope the situation can be put behind - I genuinely did not try to come across as being on a 'high horse.

Since the last batch, peptides are now finished in a genevac freeze dry system with centrifuge down the peptide to the bottom of the vial which allows for much better solubility. You're more than welcome to have a free replacement sent in the post so just contact the shop if your interested.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

I am not looking for a replacement, or free stuff

But you need to understand people are looking for personal impartial experiences to make an informed choice,

And by the manner in which you replied, it is plain to see you are affiliated with pure peptidesuk, therefore your opinion is not relevant as you will always have a slight bias toward your product

I just don't see how injecting something (that is suppose to recon into a clear liquid) when milky can be good just my opinion

Anyway good luck in your venture selling peptides


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i must point out that just because a peptide does not totally dissolve does not mean it is a bad peptide....

From Dat on the subject:



> It does help to let the vial warm to room temperature before reconstituting. You should be able to shake the vial to get it to further dissolve.
> 
> It's not always low purity that causes difficulty in getting peptides to dissolve. In a lab setting they may add slight acidity to get whatever they are working with dissolved. The first thing they may try is sonication or vibration.
> 
> You might just have an oddball batch. Try shaking the vial up... you won't hurt these peptides and see if you can get it to dissolve.


when i asked him about fragility of the peptides his answer is below......



> A peptide is not a peptide is not a peptide.
> 
> Just like a human is not a human is not a human.
> 
> ...


i have had cloudy peptides from Tom and they have cleared when shaken to dissolve the peptides that have bonded together.....


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

I've just got igf des from pure peptides UK seems OK, delivery was excellent and looks the part so thumbs up so far


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

In this case I did shake a little and rolled it around in my hand to try and get it to dissolve, it made no difference

Slightly cloudy first day then milk the 2nd day, I never said they were bad peps as in truth I don't know but, I just ain't willing to pin cloudy mush so I binned it

Would you pin this?



For the record their mod grf and ipamorelin dissolved fine and have thus far stayed clear, if they too turn milky I will let you know


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

my post was not and is not in defence of any company just explaining things really.......

as you may know i am going to be trialling this companies and ukpeptides products over the next month i will report back on the forum my honest feedback.


----------



## F2004 (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks for the input guys. I can see there is some division but for someone like me who is learning seeing all the feedback and input helps.

I am going to be ordering at the end of the month and since I've seen lots of positives about peptidesUK I will most likely go with them.

Before this thread I was pretty set on pure peptides as I thought the website design was better and it looked the part (Silly reasons but hey)

The reason about the cloudy GRHP2 has put me off slightly, I know Pscarb is a immense resource and him saying that it's ok does reassure me but I'd still like to go with peptidesuk.


----------



## DEz32 (Dec 10, 2012)

For most of last year src was the sponsor of datbtrue which is when I first got into peps so I used them. Then it switched to toms peps and I followed suit, so I'm no stranger to high quality peps

I've been using purepeptidesuk since turn of 2013 mostly ipa / mod with ghrp2 occassionally after a friend recommended them. Great quality and very pleased, I've noticed no difference since changing over from src/tom

I had the dissolving issue with ghrp2 alot from SRC, but shaking the vial always fixed it up. I'm not a huge fan of ghrp2 anyway and prefer ipa

Also I once tried getting some analysis reports from peptidesuk, they told me they needed to get this from their supplier and then never got back to me, even though I was looking to order about 30 bottles which made me a bit curious


----------



## Tentking (Mar 6, 2013)

Seems to be a lot of purepeptides peptidesuk back n forth BS lately, and not just in this thread! Who you think your kinding lads?

I have not been posting on here for very long, but I have been about and can see your setups a mile away, leading questions etc

It cant just be me seeing this?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Tentking said:


> Seems to be a lot of purepeptides peptidesuk back n forth BS lately, and not just in this thread! Who you think your kinding lads?
> 
> I have not been posting on here for very long, but I have been about and can see your setups a mile away, leading questions etc
> 
> It cant just be me seeing this?


Your not......

It is not secret I used Tom a few yrs back then SRC now Tom again and in my opinion they are the best on the market (especially Tom's) as I mentioned a few weeks ago I will be using both Purepeptides and peptidesUK in the coming weeks (separately) I will give a full and honest review of both with no bias..........then people can make up there own mind


----------



## ReeceT (Apr 4, 2013)

I may be asking a stupid question here but who are TOM, everyone goes on about them but cant find them online.


----------



## Tentking (Mar 6, 2013)

You can only get them through the "Datbtrue forum" you must be a member etc


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ReeceT said:


> I may be asking a stupid question here but who are TOM, everyone goes on about them but cant find them online.


he is a source on DatBtrue forum you have to be a member and now you have to be referred


----------



## rc10andy (Apr 13, 2011)

Has anyone used uk-peptides?


----------



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> Your not......
> 
> It is not secret I used Tom a few yrs back then SRC now Tom again and in my opinion they are the best on the market (especially Tom's) as I mentioned a few weeks ago I will be using both Purepeptides and peptidesUK in the coming weeks (separately) I will give a full and honest review of both with no bias..........then people can make up there own mind


Hi pscarp is it only you doing this experiment or will the be other people doing it


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Xbigdave79 said:


> Hi pscarp is it only you doing this experiment or will the be other people doing it


I am not sure if anyone else is doing it, I am doing this mainly for my my own records as so many claim UK sourced peptides are as good as the like of Tom's I have used peptides for many years both clinical and cheap so for me I am in a good place to test them...


----------



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> I am not sure if anyone else is doing it, I am doing this mainly for my my own records as so many claim UK sourced peptides are as good as the like of Tom's I have used peptides for many years both clinical and cheap so for me I am in a good place to test them...


Will be looking forward to your results,I am about to start peptides myself soon


----------



## Mach10 (Aug 1, 2013)

Anyone noticed if you go in to there terms and conditions section click on the feedchem.com in part 1. Is that there server as its a Chinese server? they claim to be Europe made peps. This mean anything or not? Jus noticed thought I'd say.


----------

